# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Home security, Vivint, Inc., Provo, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vivint, Inc.

vivint.com/packages/home-security

----------


## Airicist

Wireless Home Security and Home Automation

Uploaded on Sep 21, 2011




> Vivint offers complete home security packages ranging from basic burglar alarms to full home automation and protection.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa, tell Vivint to lock the front door

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Vivint customers can to talk to Alexa, the cloud-based voice service that powers Amazon Echo, using the Vivint skill and their home will respond with context-aware actions. For example, simply saying “Alexa, tell Vivint I’m going to bed” can turn off the lights, lock the doors, arm the security system and turn down the thermostat.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa, unlock my door: Vivint now works with Amazon Echo

Published on Jan 9, 2016




> Vivint puts its Ping camera on display at CES 2016 -- and incorporates Amazon Echo tech into its broader security system.

----------


## Airicist

Securing our smart home is easy with Vivint's smart security system

Published on Dec 23, 2018




> Vivint has come a long way since it introduced its doorbell camera in 2015. Like its competition – which includes the likes of Comcast Xfinity, ADP, and even DIY solutions like Simplisafe -- Vivint offers a full suite of connected smart home security devices that work together to protect homes against everything from burglary, to fires, and floods. The difference, as I’ve experienced first-hand, comes down to the service experience. 
> 
> Bitten by the smart home security bug, I wanted more. I wanted smart locks, voice control, door sensors, window sensors, and cameras … with night vision. Then Vivint came along and offered to install a comprehensive smart home security system for review with the option to either remove the system afterward or leave it in place for follow-up reviews as new features and hardware were added down the line.
> 
> I’m opting for the latter. Vivint isn’t the most affordable smart home security option, but their service and app experience are outstanding, and through my experience with their system, I’ve learned both of those factors are absolutely key.
> 
> Vivint outfitted my home with its doorbell camera, one indoor camera, three outdoor cameras (all with night vision), two Kwikset SmartCode deadbolt locks, three door sensors, 10 window sensors, one interior motion sensor, two glass-break sensors, two smoke detectors, and a flood/heat/cold sensor, and a touchscreen control panel. 
> If that sounds like a lot, I passed on four window sensors for the second floor, a smart thermostat (Vivint makes its own, and Nest is an option), a smart garage door opener module, and any of Vivint’s smart lighting solutions, which include lamp modules and compatibility with Philips Hue smart bulbs.  The point here is that Vivint systems are designed to provide smart home convenience as well as security, and systems can be scaled from modest to almost obscenely elaborate.

----------


## Airicist

Vivint Car Guard: protected wherever you park it

Published on Aug 2, 2019




> Manage your entire smart home with the Vivint Smart Home app, checking your live video streams anytime, and easily securing your home from anywhere. 
> 
> The top-rated Vivint Smart Home app makes it easy to control your entire smart home from anywhere. From arming your system to adjusting the temperature and lights, whole-home control from a single app has never been easier.
> 
> To personalize your system you can also set up custom routines and notifications in the app. They’ll automatically trigger actions in your smart home, like turning on your lights at sunset or disarming your system when you unlock a door. Plus, you’ll get real-time notifications about what’s happening in your home and you can review every event using the in-app activity feed.

----------

